# rocket launcher for bimini tops



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

just installed this , 5 more rods out of the way :thumbup:


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

SWEET:thumbup::thumbup:I havent seen em on the bimini before


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome ... just remember to watch bridges!


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, I made one just like it years ago and it worked great for about 10 years of service, I called it my poe-man rocket launcher, I think I had a patent on it, lol
p.s. dont try putting 5 penn int 80's in it at once and run in 4 to 5 foot seas, you might lose it all.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

BLUEWATER BOUND said:


> Hey, I made one just like it years ago and it worked great for about 10 years of service, I called it my poe-man rocket launcher, I think I had a patent on it, lol
> p.s. dont try putting 5 penn int 80's in it at once and run in 4 to 5 foot seas, you might lose it all.


 lol i figure i'll just keep my bait rods and spinning reels up there .... thinking about some bungee insurance :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> Awesome ... just remember to watch bridges!


 
:thumbup:I've snapped quite a few rods I accidently left in the crows nest


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

WHere did you buy that and how much did it run you?


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> WHere did you buy that and how much did it run you?


 bought it on e-bay about 100 bucks.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool thanks


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you taken it out yet with it installed just wondering how it did?
thanks


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Have you taken it out yet with it installed just wondering how it did?
> thanks


 i had it out for a while sat . afternoon in the bay from about 3-till dark , it didnt move or flex very much at all....( i did add a few extra rivets to the entire assembly for extra strength ) but overall very pleased for the money .:thumbsup:


----------

